# Brought Home Another Brute Last Night



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Like the title says....found another brute and brought it home last night...

It's an 05 750, very clean (minimal scratches, looks almost new)-one owner with 138 hours...cant remember miles at the moment but also low, never mud ridden/trails only, no snorks, came with a full HMF exhaust with one ride on it...still looks brand new, 14" ITP wheels w/27" Mudlite XTRs, an Xtreme lift kit, and a custom Triangle ATV stereo box w/two 8" Memphis marine speakers and Ram Mount with Otterbox for an Ipod Touch. Also got the stock exhaust given to me with it.....all I could say is "WOW!"...its still got all the black paint on it from the factory and no rust.... guy kept up with the bike very meticulously. Paid $3800 for it. 

Also...now the barn is gettin kinda crowded lol.... got my brute (the torn apart one lol), the red brute (hers), the honda is a buddy of mine....waiting for the rear diff to get here tomorrow so I can put it back together and get it out, and then the lil yellow chinese one that you can barely see is my daughter's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow nice find!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats man, that's a good deal


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. It runs flawless.... none of the motor or front/rear diffs have mud stains, and today I went out to start dielectric greasing everything and none of the connectors had any mud in them and all came right apart, which really impressed me, and then I took the fuse box off....figured I'd see how bad the underside of it looked....still looked like brand new! I'm very happy with it so far. And it has lower ride time on it than my 08, and I thought the 08 had low hours (220)


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You got a good deal on a good looking brute hope she enjoys it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Filthy let me know how much you want for the xtr's, im sure your going to go with bigger tires...lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

thats an awsome find filty


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

thats an amazing deal! do you know why he was selling it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

nice find....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good find filthy and that sounds like a awesome bike no brute can hind from being in the mud lol.....does it have a red hmf too lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

What the heck FRN keep goin and you can have one for every day of the week! lol. No that looks like a great find!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

by the time the shop is done with mine i will have spent about that much. wow how bad is that:34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> Filthy let me know how much you want for the xtr's, im sure your going to go with bigger tires...lol


 LOL, Yeah you know me too well! The 27s would be ok if they were Laws or Backs.... I was actually talking to a buddy of mine today about a set of 28" EDL Vamps that I gave him with a Rhino that he bought from me, he's not using them so I may be getting them back. Just not sure yet, she wants to ride it with the Mudlites first, but she's used to my brute on 31s so I know she won't like them the first time she gets stuck or can't do a water wheelie lol. I'll keep you in mind bro.



Polaris said:


> thats an amazing deal! do you know why he was selling it?


 I was wondering the same thing...got to his place and he had a Warrior that looked like new, a 05 Bruin that looked even better than this brute, it was in showroom condition, and also a 2011 RZR-S 800 all done up as well...had a total of 8.5hrs on it and he was already selling it too..... Anyways, he's probably around 45 if I had to guess his age, and had a few kids and was saying that they just don't do anything but trail ride and havn't had time to do it lately and that the kids wanted a pool this summer so he's gettin an in-ground put in....said he had to put $10k down just to get started on the one they picked out! I figured that was good enough reason. He definitely took pride in his stuff and you could tell that all of it was well takin care of.... Oh, I forgot to mention, this brute still has ALL the FACTORY SEALS and doesn't have a single leak!



lilbigtonka said:


> good find filthy and that sounds like a awesome bike no brute can hind from being in the mud lol.....does it have a red hmf too lol


 Sure does....HMF Full System with a red muffler. Looks good and actually sounds good too. I'm usually not much of a HMF guy, most of them just have a certain "pop" that I don't like. But the full system is good sounding, only bad thing is that it costs more than a freakin Muzzy!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you found a steal of a deal on that one, trying to find a brute for one of our group ,wish i could find one like that one, he has a razor but after watching my son an i ride , he has been stricken with the mad kaw fevor


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> LOL, Yeah you know me too well! The 27s would be ok if they were Laws or Backs.... I was actually talking to a buddy of mine today about a set of 28" EDL Vamps that I gave him with a Rhino that he bought from me, he's not using them so I may be getting them back. Just not sure yet, she wants to ride it with the Mudlites first, but she's used to my brute on 31s so I know she won't like them the first time she gets stuck or can't do a water wheelie lol. I'll keep you in mind bro.
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing...got to his place and he had a Warrior that looked like new, a 05 Bruin that looked even better than this brute, it was in showroom condition, and also a 2011 RZR-S 800 all done up as well...had a total of 8.5hrs on it and he was already selling it too..... Anyways, he's probably around 45 if I had to guess his age, and had a few kids and was saying that they just don't do anything but trail ride and havn't had time to do it lately and that the kids wanted a pool this summer so he's gettin an in-ground put in....said he had to put $10k down just to get started on the one they picked out! I figured that was good enough reason. He definitely took pride in his stuff and you could tell that all of it was well takin care of.... Oh, I forgot to mention, this brute still has ALL the FACTORY SEALS and doesn't have a single leak!
> ...


thanks filthy, i will gladly take them off your hands..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Great find!! Make sure it has the buss mod done & the different tie rod ends. There was a recall for them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

drtj said:


> Great find!! Make sure it has the buss mod done & the different tie rod ends. There was a recall for them.


The whole bike has been unmolested, the wire harness is 100%...no corrosion so the buss connector hasn't been fooled with yet. Thats in the things to come.
I will probably go with aftermarket tie rods when/if I go with bigger tires....otherwise, we don't ever ride faster than 8-10 mph so not too worried about them breaking. They are tight and in great shape. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm jealous of those red fenders. That's a great bike, and a great price. Congrats on getting the deal of the week.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm jealous of the whole bike lol. Its definitely in better shape cosmetically than my 08....
Although she don't clean up bad


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks like you really need the space, so I will hold on to the new one for you, also convenient to have a vacation bike in Florida....Disney then mudding...just saying.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:haha: Yeah I can see that goin over real well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Dang bro! Nice deal! Momma's gonna be happy now! My wife loves having her own bike to ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

You have 2 brutes and a honda in the barn bro? Thats not a good look on you lmao


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, ready for this dang honda to be gone too! Takin up alot space that I cant afford to give up. Barely had enough room in there to build my new snorks the other night.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah need to let the honda go but i dont see it going anywhere anytime soon l m a o


----------

